# Dung Beetle Radio Signal



## chongmagic (Dec 17, 2019)

I built the Dung Beetle and it is picking up radio signals, cool right? If I turn down the bias knob it goes away.

 Has any one else had this issue?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 17, 2019)

My real basic audio version didn’t do that!


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 17, 2019)

Hmm I thought maybe the painted enclosure was messing with the grounding but I drilled the holes a tad larger to remove any paint around the jacks.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 17, 2019)

Shielded wire on your in/out may be beneficial.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 17, 2019)

Weird thing is if I touch C1 with my finger on top of the cap it goes berserk. I may try to reflow it. Could be a cold solder joint.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 17, 2019)

Fixed it, LED was touching the board, put some electrical tape on it and fuzz gods are happy.


----------

